# new to the gsd/want to see Sieger/CA



## luvdogz (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not new to dogs at all but am new to the GSD (bought a black sable from an average breeder). I also became a member of my local WDA ScH club with a rescue Mal - long story.

but i'm very interested in learning about non _AKC stuff like ScH and am planning on going to the Sieger show in Pomona this weekend (7th) just to learn about that aspect of the GSD. 

I have heard about how bad the protection part is compared to the ScH trials.

Anyway, can anyone tell me what to look for at the Sieger show and maybe help me understand what i'm seeing. I know that these are show and not working line dogs doing a lighter-weight protection. That's about all i know.

luvdogz


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't do SchH so I don't know - but I bet you might see some board members there.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not really a "lighter weight" protection than working line dogs - working line dogs in the show or doing Koerungs do the same thing - it's a protection/bitework/courage test for the show, so you are not seeing a *real* protection routine like you would in a trial (regardless of the dog or line). 

This is a loaded topic, so I'll just say that if you are mainly interested in Schutzhund, I would stick with your club and going to trials. The standard for passing the performance test at the Sieger Shows is very, very low.


----------



## luvdogz (Oct 31, 2009)

thanks L - yeh, i know it's a loaded topic - even as a rookie, i can tell that already - LOL

It's all so interesting to me - such a huge subculture built around this one breed! Now i love the gsd! I'll never be without one.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

luvdogz -- are there tickets available or is it by invitation? i'm browsing the site and havent found anything yet... http://www.nass2009.org


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you have to pay, they'd just ask for it at the show. You don't need tickets ahead of time. I've never had to pay, but of the Sieger Shows I've been to, either my dog was entered or I was with a vendor.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks lies... i'm still not finding anything. its about an hours drive so i'm just trying to get an idea of what to expect before deciding whether or not to head out.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I haven't had to pay as a spectator at the Sieger show, but the one I went to was at Purina Farms and they didn't have to pay for the venue.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think the USA Sieger Show in Chicago had sort of blocked off everything so you were supposed to pay to watch, but I'm not sure how much it was. I know that you didn't need a "ticket" or anything in advance. We went back for the bitework with my in-laws and didn't pay at all, though I heard rumors that they wanted to charge. I don't think you had to pay at all for NASS 2008. Most of the venues are so wide open it's impossible to enforce.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I went to the one in San Jose, California, and there was an entry fee, but I don't remember how much it was. Maybe $10?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI went to the one in San Jose, California, and there was an entry fee, but I don't remember how much it was. Maybe $10?


thanks CM, thats nothing. and with the size of the fairplex - i doubt they reach any sort of capacity. i'm going to see if things work out for me to attend this weekend.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It might have been as much as $20, but I know it wasn't more than that. There was plenty of room, we brought our festival chairs and the rolling cooler with some food and beverages, and were able to set up next to one of the rings.


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

I went to the 2009 USA show in the Chicago area and while it was advertised on the website as a $5.00 entry fee, there were no entry gates in site and we just walked up to the ring. Don't know if the fact that it was monsoon conditions had anything to do with it!

I have just looked it up and see that the 2010 USA Sieger will be in Lake Geneva, WI. Great for me since I'm 30 minutes away and will be researching breeders for my next pup.


----------

